
Ask HN: How do you share assets with co-founders? - kaptain
Passwords&#x2F;logins are relatively straightforward to share but how do you share an account that requires a phone number? Both of us can&#x27;t have the same phone number and even mapping it to an &quot;office&#x2F;2FA dongle&quot; phone is a bit inconvenient.<p>The issue isn&#x27;t so much trust as it is about transparency and survivability (i.e. if something happens to one person, the other founders can still have access).
======
patio11
Twilio account with N logins; use it to receive the verification SMS messages.
(You can do something mildly clever and split them in real time to both phones
but easier just to send them to a vacuous script and get them from the logs in
the Twilio dashboard.)

This doesn't work everywhere but my experience is Twilio numbers pass
verification ~80% of the time for the set of services I use them on.

